# Solved: Windows 7 - explorer.exe won't boot on start up



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

When I log onto my computer all I see are 2 black blank screens. I need to CTRL ALT DELETE and add new task explorer.exe every time I log on. Is there a way to fix this so I don't have to do this? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## CRWade (Sep 17, 2012)

Go to the following in the registry editor:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon. 
In Winlogon, on the right side, there should be a value called "Shell". 
Double click this value. Make sure only 'Explorer.exe' is the value of Shell, if anything else is there , simply delete it and leave 'Explorer.exe' . 
Restart the computer for the changes to take effect.

If you find this was a problem, a virus is the likely culprit. Make sure to give your pc a nice look-over!


----------



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried this and there was nothing except explorer.exe and it is still doing the same problem =(


----------



## Kamaloha (Sep 17, 2012)

FWIW, this is also my symptom when my machine "hangs after login"; see the post I made earlier today: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1069293-windows-update-caused-startup-failure.html

So I will be interested to see what solution you come up with.

Charlie


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

what antivirus have you running


----------



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not using an antivirus... are there any ones online that i can use to scan?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

go to start>all programs>accessories and right-click on CMD and then left click on "run as administrator"then type in sfc /scannow, have you got a windows dvd or a windows repair disc,if so boot from disc and perform a startup repair.


----------



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

I ended up just reinstalling Windows 7 now my computer starts up fine but my sound won't work!


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

go to your device manager,go down the list to sounds,expand the + sign right-click on the one listed with the yellow ! and select update driver


----------



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

there isn't any yellow ! by the driver. the driver installed is high definition audio device...


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

have you got it working,was a driver update required


----------



## sherrikeo (Oct 16, 2007)

it says the device is working and no update needed but i hear no sound. i checked the wires to make sure they are plugged in correctly and they are ..


----------

